# Wer ist das schönste Luder im ganzen Land?



## dreaven3 (18 Dez. 2009)

Das ist die Frage.

Persönlich gesehen kann man alle 4 in die Spitzengruppe zählen.

Hier noch Informationen.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Djamila_Rowe

http://www.facebook.com/djamila.rowe?ref=search&sid=100000236181682.791913999..1

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tatjana_Gsell

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100000528525078&ref=search&sid=100000236181682.2066482186..1

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kader_Loth

http://www.davorka.de/


----------



## Stefan24100 (18 Dez. 2009)

meine Stimmer geht an Davorka :thumbup:


----------



## neman64 (18 Dez. 2009)

Davorka, es gibt kein schöneres Luder.:thumbup:


----------



## dreaven3 (22 Dez. 2009)

Mein Favorit ist nach wie vor Djamila Rowe.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Djamila_Rowe


----------



## Gamer2 (24 Dez. 2009)

Davorka Tovilo ist die Sexieste


----------



## dreaven3 (25 Dez. 2009)

Desweiteren ist sie auch intelligent, wenn auch nicht soviel beachtet wie Djamila Rowe.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Djamila_Rowe


----------



## boom33 (6 Aug. 2010)

davorka !


----------

